# Food Safety News - 10/23/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 23, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 10/23/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Activists successfully defend California law imposed on sale of out-of-state farm products*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 23, 2020 12:05 am Sometimes lawyers talk about being able to use a knothole in the law that allows them to pull through much more of their own arguments than one might ordinarily expect. California has managed to rely on just such a “knothole,” with requirements for housing chickens and now pigs that must be adhered to for access... Continue Reading

*FSA chief sounds alarm on local authority funding*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 23, 2020 12:03 am The head of the Food Standards Agency has said she is increasingly worried about the impact of local authority funding shortages on food safety. Emily Miles said the coronavirus pandemic has served as a reminder of the financial problems local authorities have had to contend with in recent years. The FSA chief executive spoke on... Continue Reading


*UK hit hardest by outbreak linked to Brazil nuts; no cases in U.S. yet*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 23, 2020 12:01 am More than 120 people are part of a multi-country Salmonella outbreak linked to Brazil nuts. Since August 2019, the outbreak, caused by Salmonella Typhimurium and Salmonella Anatum, has affected three European Union countries, the United Kingdom and Canada. The United States was one of more than 30 countries that received Brazil nuts from Bolivia contaminated... Continue Reading

*Leaders speak about how their agencies have responded in the wake of the pandemic*
By Jonan Pilet on Oct 22, 2020 04:26 pm ROSEMONT, IL — Yesterday’s Food Safety Summit’s annual Town Hall Q&A featured top regulators and agency leaders from FDA, USDA, AFDO and CDC. They talked about their agency’s work during the past year, with a special focus on how their work has been affected by the COVID-19 pandemic. Frank Yiannas Deputy Commissioner Food Policy and... Continue Reading


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 23, 2020)

It will be interesting to see if meat producers that won't adhere to the ruling just stop shipping their products to California and what it does to prices there.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> It will be interesting to see if meat producers that won't adhere to the ruling just stop shipping their products to California and what it does to prices there.



California is a huge market.  When CA mandated catalytic converters, the whole auto industry switched.


----------

